# can't set enforcing mode on selinux

## leonchik1976

after installing the system with selinux profile,it always remains in DISABLED mode, no matter what i do. who can i debug this problem?

----------

## Jimini

Im not sure, but as fas as I know, your system has to be relabeled after changing the policy or enabling SELinux. You can either relabel single files by running restorecon, relabel your whole filesystem by running fixfiles relabel or create a file /.autorelabel and reboot.

I'd choose option #3.

Best regards,

Jimini

----------

## leonchik1976

i did this according to http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/hardened/selinux/selinux-handbook.xml

----------

## leonchik1976

i'd appriciate some help on this

----------

## bendeguz

you have already started a thread for this or similar problem

(https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-826888-highlight-.html)

I also tried to set up selinux but it's not working, because the profile has issues

http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/gentoo/hardened/206005

----------

## leonchik1976

since then i reinstalled the system, and now selinux stucked only in disabled mode

----------

